# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  قناة فورتين وشريطها الأزرق !!!

## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

قناة فورتين .... 

قناة إستحوذت على الكل بما تبثة من لطميات ومواليد ومحاضرات 

ولكن ... 

مايستفزني فيها ذاك الشريط الازرق الذي يسمونه بالشات 

هل قراتموه مرة واحدة ؟؟

كلام لايليق أبد بقناة هدفها خدمة أهل البيت عليهم السلام 

أصبحت اكرة هذي القناة والسبة هالشريط الازرق 


شنو الاختلاف بينه وبين شات القنوات الاخرى ؟؟

الي يقهرني كيف يحللوا البنات لنفسهم مراسلة الشباب وخصوصا الكنترول ؟؟

اتمنى أسمع آرائكم بالنسبة لهذي القناة وبالذات هالشريط الازرق !!!!

وهل فعلا مسجاتهم تسيء للقناة وبالذات المجتمع الشيعي ؟؟ 

وهل هناك وجه مقارنه بين شات قناة فورتين وشات قناه الانوار الفضائية 

وهل يجوز اصلا أن يكون لنا شات يلتقون فيه الشباب من كلا الجنسين ؟؟

خالص شكري وامتناني لكم 

كل المودة

----------


## نبراس،،،

في الحقيه الموضوع زاد عن حده بس لمن تتكل ومن سيسمع
كلمات الغزل والحب والغرام نراها كثيرا في فورتين دون تحفض ابدا 
وكما قلتي انا شخصيا قرأت كثير من عبارات الغزل بين المشتركين
وحتى بعضها كان موجه للكنترول 
فلماذا لم تحدف حقيقتا اصبح الشريط كما في باقي القنوات
التي خصصت للتعارف 
انا في رأيي ان مايحدث في هذا الشريط ليس مسيئاً فقط للقناه 
بل هو مسيء للشيعه ككل وهذا ما نأسف عليه
الله يهدينا ويهديهم

----------


## أمينه

أي والله أني عن نفسي دايما أعلق عليهم 
وأقول ويش هالكلام المصخره إلي يعرضوه 
إلي كاتب قاعد أتعشى في الكورنيش 
وإلي كاتبه كوكو عباس عاد حط ليي الأكرف  كأنها لاعبه وياه التيله هههه من القهر ترى أضحك 
مهزله وأصلا لو الواحد يفكر فيه ما ليه داعي ويغطي على كلمات القصائد إلي يعرضوها

حلاته ينحط فيه حكم أمثال أحاديث وروايات أهل اليبت عليهم السلام
مو كو كو وكونت ووحشتني فلان وحشتيني فلانه 

ما أقول إلا الله يعينهم على أنفسهم  ويهديهم غصبن عنهم يا حق

----------


## Princess

> وإلي كاتبه كوكو عباس عاد حط ليي الأكرف كأنها لاعبه وياه التيله هههه






ههههههههههههههههههههه ياربي .. استغفر الله اني اقول ويش كوكو طلعت تدليع لكنترول..
 :toung:  خشي في الموضوع وعن الطماشه..
احم.,, :embarrest: 

صراحه...  :noworry:  لو يشيلوه وايد احسن.. لو يحطو كنترول زي الخلق والعالم بس يعرض 
(( رسائل طلب الرحمه للأموات.. والدعاء للمرضى .. والأعلان عن المجالس..))
غير هالرسايل..
ممنوع..

 :huh:  بس ويش نقول..؟؟
الله كريم.. ان شالله يتغير هالوضع..

يسلمو عالطرح
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اشكرك خيتو  واتمنى ان يصل هدا الكلام الى اصحاب القناة نفسها لكى يرو انهم يسون الى هدة القناة المحترمة
انى ما احب احط عليها بسبب الكلام 
قبل فترة ويمكن شفتو الكلام بين المراة وزوجها يقول لها ارجعى البيت واهى تقول ما برجع وش هالكلام 
لكن هدا كلة بسبب الشات
تحياتى لكى خيتو

----------


## حواء الحوريه

بصراحه احس ان القناه اصبحت ستار  يتخفى وراه كلا الجنسين يعني قدام الاهل احنا حاطينه على قناه شيعيه  يعني ماهي اغاني ولامسلسلات خليعه وهم  في الواقع هواة تعارف وتشكشك رسايل ولاهل ولا هم دارين ولا مهتمين للجوالات الي بيدين اعيالهم  .والوم على المشرف على القناه الي كل من هب ودب رسل رساله لائقه وغير لائقه عرضها وعنده العيد

----------


## رحيل القلب

انا معك في اساءة هذا الشريط للكثير من مبادئنا 
وتعاليم الدين الاسلامي
فعلا فيه اشياء مشينة ومسخرة بعد
غراميات وصراعات علنية
نتمنى من القائمين على القناة الالتفات لهذه النقطة
ان القناة باسم اهل البيت
والمفروض انها تكون على خطهم

في شي ثاني بعد ما يعجبني 
وهو سالفة التصويت للرودايد
والفيديو كليب المبالغ فيه
واللي احيانا كثيرة ماله علاقة بالقصيدة لا من قريب او بعيد




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## واحد فاضي

موضوع جد رااااااائع أختي 

وصياغة ممتازة لموضوع واقعي نشاهده يومياً 

العتب على من يسمون أنفسهم حراس الفضيلة وهم في الحقيقة 

غير ذلك مع شديد الأسف 

أتذكر قبل فترة أخذنا نرسل للقناة رسائل حول هذا الموضوع 

لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 

ان شاء الله  ومن منطلق المسئولية الشرعية الملقاة على عاتق المجتمع سوف 

يكون هناك دعوة لإرسال إيميل يطالب بوقف هذه المهتزل بحق المذهب أولاً 

وبحق المجتمع ثانياً  وبحق النظرة العامة أيضاً 

عتبنا على أصحاب هذه القناة لا يبيح لنا التشكيك في الذمم أبداً لكن نقول بأن هؤلاء 

انحرفوا بعض الشيء عن جادة الصواب فيجب علينا وعلى المجتمع ككل التنبيه لهذا الأمر 

لكم خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا هالشريط شات وما يفرق عن شات القنوات الثانية 
ولو ينحدف يكون افضل 
لأنو ماخذ مكان والزياده كما النقصان اتأثر سلبا
وغير كدا زي ما قالوا الجماعه الشباب متسترين ورى القناة الشيعية واللعب يكون
بهالشريط الأزرق
ولمن شاف ولا من دري
يعطيش العافيه على هيك موضوع مهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*تسلمي يالغلا عَ الطرح الموفق ،،*

*من وجهة نظري شي يخرب على شي يعني بالأصح*

*الناس إلا تراسل بس كذا بلا داعي بياخهـ بس مالهـ داعي ،،*

*أما في نااس محتاجهـ للدعآء وناس للمتوفين ،،*

*فالفئه الاولى تخرب على الثانيه*

*وشكراً ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## المتحير

انا اكثر ما اشوفه انه مكتوب صلوات ورحم الله م قرا الفاتحة لروح المرحوم......

لكن اشوف غزل وهذا شي غير لائق الحين فرضاً محطوط محاضرة تشوف 

واحد جا وكتب احبك او هالكلا الغزلي,,,وهذا غير لائق بفناة

شيعية حاطين بها شات؟؟

عذا لازم شيلانه وباحاول ارسل رسايل لحذفه واشوف واحد عنده 

موقع الاداريين وان مدى بينشال

تحياتي

----------


## سارونة القطيف

ما أقـــــــــول غير الله يهدي الجميـــع...
بس المفروض ماينشال المفروض تزيد المراقبــــه عليه ...
لأن فيه متابعه للقناة ومحتاجه ترسل لمتابعينها علشان يشاركوهم الدعاء لمرضاهـــم وأمواتهم..


تقبلوا تحياتي:
سارونه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*عند قراءة عنوان هذا الموضوع..*
*اعتقدتُ أنكم تواجهون نفس المشكلة التي تواجهنا..*
*وهي أن الأشرطة تأخذ نصف شاشة قناة فورتين..*
*فلا نرى عزاء ولا موالد بشكلها الصحيح..*
*خصوصاً إذا كانت كلمات العزاء تُكتب في الأسفل..*
*لانرى شيئاً..>>>**وحنا نعصب طبعاً*  
*ولكن تفاجئت عندما قرأت هذه الكلمات ..*
*لأننا ومنذ فترة لم نرى طلة هذه القناة ..>>تشفرت بدون سبب ولاأحد راضي يرجعها*  
*معقول؟؟؟؟*
*كنتُ ارى فقط أدعية ..*
*قراءة سورة الفاتحة ..*
*وماشابه..*
*بصراحة تفاجئتُ وتفاجئت كثيراً...* 

*لاأُريد أن أخوض في تفاصيل..*
*لاتحق لي..*
*لأن بذلك سأكون قد شهّرت بقناة ..*

*لأنني لم أُدرك هذه الحقائق إلا التو..* 


*الله الهادي...* 


*يعطيك العافية خيتي..على هذا الطرح ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـنٍـ جَـدُ هُـآلشُـرٍيًـطَ يًـبُـيًـ لهُــ مٍـرٍآآَقٍِـبُـهُــ أگثَـرٍ ...!

لآ وٍآلأدُهُـىٍ أنٍـ بُـعُـضَـ آلبُـنٍـآتِـ تِـشُـهُـرٍ بُـنٍـَفٍـسِـهُــآ ..!

طَوٍليًـ گذِآ وٍجَـسِـمٍـيًـ گذِآ وٍعُـمٍـرٍيًـ گذِآ ..!

وٍيًـنٍـگ يًـآلزٍوٍجَـ تِـعُــآل خٍـذِنٍـيًـ خٍـخٍـخٍـ .. 

آللهُـ يًـهُـدُيًـ آلجَـمٍـيًـعُـ .. 

يًـسِـلمٍـوٍ عُـ آلطَرٍحِـ 

لآعُـدُمٍــ .. 

گـبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

صـراحة هـالموضوع صح في صح

لأنه الـشات فـيه الجنسين 

وأنــــي قرأت الـشات وشـفت الكـلام صـراحهـ مايليق بقناة شـيعه هدفها خدمة أهل البيت (ع) ، لـو كـانو يباركو او يعـزوا الشيعه بمناسبه ، ماراح نقول شيء ، بس الشات الحـين تـغير عن الأول !! 

يعـني الأول كـان فقط للتهنئة ، أو التعـزيه امـا الحـين دائمـا هـدره !!

وأني أقول كيـف يرضى الكنترول بـشيء مثـل هذا َ والأعـظم أنه هوه معـاهم !!

بـدل مايكـون الكنترول يمنعهم عن هذي الشـغلات والسوالف يـزيد عليهم الـهدره!!!



وصـراحه أنـي أتمـنى قناة فـورتين تمـنع هـذا الهـدره وتخـليه فـقط للتهاني او ، التعزيه


تـحياتي

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لكل من زار صفحتي خالص شكري وإمتناني لكم 

وللأسف هالموضوع زاد عن حدة 

وأتمنى من جد وضع حد له 

تمنيت أرسل للأدراة بخصوص هالموضوع بس مالقيت في موقعهم ركن مخصص للإقتراحات والشكاوي

والمشكلة هالكوكو الي متساهل مع البنات ويعرض مسجاتهم  

والمشكلة إن هالمسجات من جد تسيء للمجتمع الشيعي وتعطي الغير فكرة إن مجتمعنا مجتمع صداقات 

إن شاء الله نشوف حد هالموضوع 

شاكرة لكم ردودكم وتعقيباتكم الجميلة التي أنارت صفحتي 

كل المودة

----------


## المتحير

تم ارسال رسالة الى قناة فورتين

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> تم ارسال رسالة الى قناة فورتين



 

مشكور المتحير بس إن شاء الله يستجيبوا 

كل المودة

----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله

----------


## MOONY

ما أقول الله يهديهم
يعني المفروض يكون في رقابه على هالشريط
يعني كأنه شات  لتعارف
المفروض لطلب الدعاء والتهنئه أو التعزيه
مو للمسخره
يعطيكم العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## اطياف

بصراحه اني متفاجئه من هالكلام يصراحه
ماعمري قريت كلام غزل فيها خليتوني انتبه دحين
لني احطها واشتغل في البيت 
الله يستر علينا وعلى بناتنا وحبايبنا
يسلموووووووووووو
 :blink:  :blink:

----------


## سر النجاة

الموضوع بجد يحتاج الى نقاش وابداء للرأي 
من منا لايتابع الفورتين قناة خصصت للموالين نجد فيها فسحت لرواديدنا ومنشدينا ليطلوا علينا بجميل ابداعهم ولكنها وللأسف بدأت تميل وتنحرف عن الطريق الذي رسمت له ...... فهاهي الان تشابهه القنوات الغنائية في الشكل مع اختلاف في المضمون ....
و الذي لفت نضري أكثر قبل فترة في القناة خصصت ارقام للمشاهدين وذلك للتصويت لنجم الشات ... أين هدف القناة الحقيقي؟  ....... اقول بأنه ضاع واختفى وراء الشريط الأزرق فلم نعد نشاهد لنستمع أنما نتابع ما يحدث في الشريط  من مستجدات ...
ارجو ان لا أكون قد اطلت عليكم بكلامي ولكنها فرصة للحوار 
ودمتم بخير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اعتقد تعليقاتكم افادت بالغرض
وماليه داعي ازيد على كلامك اي شي لان كل شي واضح
وللاسف ان البعض صار يحط ابيات شعر << اغاني @!@
>> وين الرقابة ؟؟
انشاء الله تصل الرسالة لادارة القناة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> ما أقول الله يهديهم
> يعني المفروض يكون في رقابه على هالشريط
> يعني كأنه شات لتعارف
> المفروض لطلب الدعاء والتهنئه أو التعزيه
> مو للمسخره
> يعطيكم العافيه
> تحياتي



مشكورة خيتو للمرور 
وكلامك صح المفروض يكون لطلب دعاء وتهنئه وتعزية مو للمسخرة 

لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> بصراحه اني متفاجئه من هالكلام يصراحه
> ماعمري قريت كلام غزل فيها خليتوني انتبه دحين
> لني احطها واشتغل في البيت 
> الله يستر علينا وعلى بناتنا وحبايبنا
> يسلموووووووووووو




باسم الله عليك خيتو :rolleyes: 
لاتتفاجيء ولا شي 
كل جايز بهالزمن 
وللأسف الي يتابعها يشوف مسجات مو حلوة 
وربي يستر علينا وعلى حبايبنا 

مشكورة خيه للمرور الجميل

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> الموضوع بجد يحتاج الى نقاش وابداء للرأي 
> من منا لايتابع الفورتين قناة خصصت للموالين نجد فيها فسحت لرواديدنا ومنشدينا ليطلوا علينا بجميل ابداعهم ولكنها وللأسف بدأت تميل وتنحرف عن الطريق الذي رسمت له ...... فهاهي الان تشابهه القنوات الغنائية في الشكل مع اختلاف في المضمون ....
> و الذي لفت نضري أكثر قبل فترة في القناة خصصت ارقام للمشاهدين وذلك للتصويت لنجم الشات ... أين هدف القناة الحقيقي؟ ....... اقول بأنه ضاع واختفى وراء الشريط الأزرق فلم نعد نشاهد لنستمع أنما نتابع ما يحدث في الشريط من مستجدات ...
> ارجو ان لا أكون قد اطلت عليكم بكلامي ولكنها فرصة للحوار 
> 
> ودمتم بخير



 
مشكورة خيه للرآي الجميل 
وفعلا جتهم فتره يصوتوا لنجم الشات 
مادري وين قاعدين  :wacko: 
أعتقد إنها مجرد حركة عشان يمولوا فيها القناة وتزيد عدد المسجات والله اعلم 

كل المودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> اعتقد تعليقاتكم افادت بالغرض
> 
> وماليه داعي ازيد على كلامك اي شي لان كل شي واضح
> وللاسف ان البعض صار يحط ابيات شعر << اغاني @!@
> >> وين الرقابة ؟؟
> 
> انشاء الله تصل الرسالة لادارة القناة




مشكور خيي للمرورك العطر 
وعلى الله يتغير الحال 
كل المودة

----------


## سكنات الشهد

تسلمي اختي سماء على طرح الموضوع

واعتقد اننا جميعا مشاهدي هذه القناة نشعر بنفس الضيق من هذا الشات الذي نرى فيه العجب بعض الاحيان 

نشاهد دعوة للزواج او طلب للفاتحة على الميت لكن الاحاديث بين الشباب والبنات وكلمات وحشتنا وبانسحب اذا 

انسحبت من الشات وانا رسلت لك ومارديت كله كلام لاداعي له ومن يريد مثله فلاتغتح قناة الا وبها شات فلماذا 

نشوه هذه القناة وهي تحمل اسم الائمة الاطهار سلام الله عليهم

----------


## حرم السيد

*والله انا ما عندي القناة بس اعرفها* 
*واتفرج عليها لما انزل البلد*  
*بس كلكم اتفقتوا على هبوط مستواهـ الإخلاقي* 
*طيب هل تعتقدون .. أن في حلقة ناقصة بالموضوع واحنـا نجهلها ؟* 
* يعني القائمين على القنــــــاة غافلين عن الشريط صحيح وإلا في سر ثاني خلف صمتهم ؟! 

فقط تساؤل دار في ذهني .. ولست اوجه اي اتهام لأي مخلوق !*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اي قناة في العالم تحتاج الى تمويل 
والتمويل يأتي اما من المتبرعين 
او الاعلان 
او الرسائل والاتصالات 
و اعتقد ان من سياسة القناة هو زيادة مدخولها عن طريق التساهل النوعي في عرض الرسائل 
راقبت الرسائل 
هناك نوع من الهبوط في المستوى ورسائل تعارف ورسائل هدفها اثارة لغط بين المشاركين في شات القناة 
ربما يكون الكسب المادي هو هدف القناة 
لقلة المعلنين 
وانعدام المتبرعين
او هي وسيلة لجذب المشاركين لا بعادهم عن القنوات الاخرى المنافسة 
فالغالبية نجدهم من المراهقين  من هواة التعارف وبالامكان بسهولة جذبهم بواسطة قنوات الاغاني والقنوات المخصصة للشات
فلربما يكون الهدف هو ابعاد امثال هؤلاء المشاركين عن قنوات التعارف هو نوع من المكاسب التي تحسب لصالح القناة 


مجرد راي لا اكثر

----------


## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمه تعالت قدرته
اخوكم من تونس وليس لي تردد القناة اين ادها وهل يمكن  مشاهدتها في تونس
والسلام

----------


## YousefAbdullah

فعلا لاتوجد مراقبة على الشات

واعتقد ان السبب يعزو لكون اكثر دخل القناة من الشات والاعلانات 


موضوع فعلا يحتاج للإنتباه 


تحياتي

----------


## روائع القصص

برأيي اذا كان تهاني وتبريكاات او تعزية فأهلا وسهلا

او بعد لو كاناستفسار اوكي هالشي مقبول

واني بصراحة ما اشاهدهاا واجد بس في بعض الاحيان امر عليهاا واذافيهاا شي عجبني اوكي اخليهاا

بس اني اول ما طلعت كنت ما اغيرهاا وشفت هالشي الي قلتي عنة 

وشفت من احد المسجاات (فلان ممكن نتعرف )وكتبت اشياء ثانية بس القنااة ما طلعتهاا حطو نقط متواصلة

وبصراحة اني الحين ما ادري اذا لسا في ها لاشياء ولالا مع انهم كتبو تعليق على هالرسالة وكيف انعرضة واني ممن علق على هالرسالة لاني ارسل بالثلاث مرات وما يعرضوهم

بس خساير فلوس وصرت لا اشاهدها وولا ارسل













شكرا

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> تسلمي اختي سماء على طرح الموضوع
> 
> واعتقد اننا جميعا مشاهدي هذه القناة نشعر بنفس الضيق من هذا الشات الذي نرى فيه العجب بعض الاحيان 
> 
> نشاهد دعوة للزواج او طلب للفاتحة على الميت لكن الاحاديث بين الشباب والبنات وكلمات وحشتنا وبانسحب اذا 
> 
> انسحبت من الشات وانا رسلت لك ومارديت كله كلام لاداعي له ومن يريد مثله فلاتغتح قناة الا وبها شات فلماذا 
> 
> نشوه هذه القناة وهي تحمل اسم الائمة الاطهار سلام الله عليهم



مشكورة خيه لروعة تعقيبك ونقاشك 
ماقصرتي 
كل المودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> *والله انا ما عندي القناة بس اعرفها* 
> 
> *واتفرج عليها لما انزل البلد*  
> *بس كلكم اتفقتوا على هبوط مستواهـ الإخلاقي* 
> *طيب هل تعتقدون .. أن في حلقة ناقصة بالموضوع واحنـا نجهلها ؟* 
> *يعني القائمين على القنــــــاة غافلين عن الشريط صحيح وإلا في سر ثاني خلف صمتهم ؟!*  
> 
> *فقط تساؤل دار في ذهني .. ولست اوجه اي اتهام لأي مخلوق !*



 
هلا خيه 
مشكورة لتواجدك الجميل 
وأعتقد الحلقة الناقصة هي 
إن هذي المسجات هي الطريقة لتمويل القناة عشان كذا يصير فيها تساهل 
والله العالم 
كل المودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> اي قناة في العالم تحتاج الى تمويل 
> والتمويل يأتي اما من المتبرعين 
> او الاعلان 
> او الرسائل والاتصالات 
> و اعتقد ان من سياسة القناة هو زيادة مدخولها عن طريق التساهل النوعي في عرض الرسائل 
> راقبت الرسائل 
> هناك نوع من الهبوط في المستوى ورسائل تعارف ورسائل هدفها اثارة لغط بين المشاركين في شات القناة 
> ربما يكون الكسب المادي هو هدف القناة 
> لقلة المعلنين 
> ...



 
مشكوره خيه نوارة على جمال ماأبديتي من رأي 
ولك ِ مني خالص شكري 
كل المودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> بسمه تعالت قدرته
> 
> اخوكم من تونس وليس لي تردد القناة اين ادها وهل يمكن مشاهدتها في تونس
> 
> والسلام



مشكور خيو لتواجدك 
وللأسف ماعرف تردد القناة راح أبحث عنه واشوف لك 
كل المودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> فعلا لاتوجد مراقبة على الشات
> 
> واعتقد ان السبب يعزو لكون اكثر دخل القناة من الشات والاعلانات 
> 
> 
> موضوع فعلا يحتاج للإنتباه 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



 
مشكور خيو لتواجدك العطر وإبداء الرأي
واتمنى تكون فيه مراقبة من المسؤولين
كل المودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

> برأيي اذا كان تهاني وتبريكاات او تعزية فأهلا وسهلا
> 
> او بعد لو كاناستفسار اوكي هالشي مقبول
> 
> واني بصراحة ما اشاهدهاا واجد بس في بعض الاحيان امر عليهاا واذافيهاا شي عجبني اوكي اخليهاا
> 
> بس اني اول ما طلعت كنت ما اغيرهاا وشفت هالشي الي قلتي عنة 
> 
> وشفت من احد المسجاات (فلان ممكن نتعرف )وكتبت اشياء ثانية بس القنااة ما طلعتهاا حطو نقط متواصلة
> ...



مشكورة خيه لرأيك الجميل 
لا خلا ولاعدم 
كل المودة

----------


## أُخرىْ

صحيح,,متأخره بالتعليق ولكني..مُن أول ماانطرح الموضوع,,
قلت بعلق...
الحقيقه ان قناة فورتين,,في بيتا يوم طالعه و10 لا.. وفي هالفتره,,
مش طالعه ابداً,,يعني تعليقي بيكون على اشياء شفتها من فتره.,
الصراحه قبل لما اكون ملانه,,وأكون انتظر قصيده انا احبها يشدني الكلام اللي في الشريط,.,أحيان أشوف هوشات..وزعلات ... الخ,,وحتى البعض تسأل عن الكنترول اللي يعجبها عشان تدخل في الفتره اللي يكون متواجد فيها,,,مره من المرات ماكان عندي شي.."يعني مو اجي عشان اقرا المسجات  :weird: ,,لا كنت أنتظر الاذان فحطيت قناة فورتين..وكنت اسمع ولفتتني نهاية رساله ( الى اللحين أصبح بسببه )..جاني فضول اقراها فانتظرتها لما جات.."فيما معناه..(تخيلي يافلانه لما قلت له اني بصوت لك وما بصوت له..لانك طلبتي مني..قال لي انتي خاينه ..ماتوقعت ردت فعله كدا من قال لي وانا اصيح وللحين اصيح بسببه )... :huh: ," كانت فيه فتره يصوتوا " ,صج هبااال 
واصيح وتنجرح وأنجن على ويش؟؟؟!!
واللي كرهني فيها انهم مسووين احزاب رواديد..ويسبوا في هالرادود...
والكونترول...فقط..يرد على اللي يحبهم..يعني لو تسئلي سؤال مهم عن اي شي..يمكن تظهر الرساله وتمر مره بدون لااحد ينظر لها.. ويمكن ماتظهر ابداً
,المشتركين في الشات راسمين صوره قبيحه جداً جداً,,عن أفراد مذهبنا..أتمنى أن هالمصايب..تنتهي ..والناس تصطلب  :weird: 
...كُل الشكر لكِ على روعة الطرح,,
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن,,

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكورة خيتو بسمة 
ومن جد فاجأتني نص الرسالة الي ذكرتيها 
والله المعين

----------


## حورية

الشريط من الأصل ماله داعي ،
و بعدين الكنترول لو كانت في رسائل لا تليق بهذه القناة الكريمة 
يمكنه حذفها
بس الظاهر الأخ كنترول متونس على تدليعه _ كوكو _
يارب يكون فيه من يسمع

----------


## نُون

فورتين و الشريط الأزرق و الحديث طويل يرفض  الإنتهاء ،،
بالأمس صباحاً خلال الساعة الثامنة و بضع دقائق ،،
تفاجأت مفاجأة عظمى لا تليق بالقناة ،،
كل مايوجد في الشات هكر عليها ..
تخيل بالأمس فلانة تتراسل مع الكونترول بصيغة أنوثية مكشوفة ..
تارة تقول ( انا ادري انك موجود من زمان احساسي مايخيبني بس انت متخبي )
يرد الكنترول ( لا هالمرة احساسك خيبك ، لسى وصلت )
ترجع ترد ( كوكو عباس << صيفة التدليل _ يبدو انك نعست قوم ارتاح و خل احد يجي مكانك )
و احداهن ( كنترول عباس من زمان انا ابغى هذي القصيدة ليش توك تحطها )
و الأعظم عندما تقول احداهن ( كوكو عباس بليز عطني ايميلك عشان نتراسل )

و الحديث لا ينتهي .....

إن كان المشاركين بالشات أخطؤا فلما الكنترول يعرض مثل هذه الرسائل ،
و لما يتولى الرد عليها ، و فوق هذا كله يقوم بتكرارها على مدار نصف اليوم ،
دعنا من ذلك
لو أن أحداً من المعارضين لنا _ لمذهبنا _ شاهد ذلك
ماذا ستكون ردة فعله ؟؟
حقاً
هم لا يقدرون مايعرض من عزاء بما يقابله من مراسلات ..

عذراً لم أقصد الإساءة إلى أي أحد
تحياتي

----------


## ســـــيناتور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*أخواني أخواتي الأعزاء لولا يقيني بأن هذا المنتدى منتدى يتبع للطائفة الشيعية المسالمه المحبه للخير وفعل الخيرات لقلت خلاف ذلك* 
*ولكن يؤسفني حقاً ماقرأته من تعليقات كلها تصب جام غضبها على القناة وعلى القائمين بخدمة أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين*
*ولكن مع الأسف الشديد قرأت إنتقدات ليس لها إلا السعي خلف التشويه والإنتقاد الغير بناء!!*

*قال الإمام علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه((فأن رأيت مصيبه فقل إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم))*
*أخواني وهل هناك مصيبه أكبر وأعظم وأشنع عند الله سبحانه وتعالى أكبر من أن يأكل المسلم لحم أخيه ميتاً!!!*
*أشك في ذلك وخصوصاً بمن ينتمون للمذهب الجعفري!!*

*قال عز من قال((أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه!!)) صدق الله العلي العظيم*

*إذن فما بالكم إن كان هذا أخيكم يخدم أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلانه عليهم أجمعين!!*
*حقيقة المرء عدو ماجهل وهل من المعقول أن نتكلم على شخص من غير بينه وذلك لأننا قرأنا بعض الكلمات والعبارات بالشات!!*
*أين العقوووووووووووول!!*
*أخواني أخواتي كل ماتكتبونه يكون عليكم شاهداً يوم القيامة فماذا ستجيبون الباري عز وجل!!*
*قال الله عز من قال((إن أتاكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهاله فتصبحوا على مافعلتموا نادمون!!))*
*وقال جل جلاله((إن بعض الظن إثم)) صدق الله العلي العظيم*

*ياأخواني راجعوا أنفسكم وتحققوا وتثبتوا قبل أن تحكموا.*

*وأخيرا أسمحوا لي أن أقص عليكم هذه القصة والتي أجزم بأنكم  سمعتموها مرارا وتكرارا* 

*وخصوصا بمجالسنا الحسينية قبل مجالسنا الخاصة والمغلقة... يروى بأن عمر بن الخطاب مر على* 

*طريق وهو يمشي سمع صوت صادر من بيت شبه مهجور ولما أقترب عند البيت رأى رجل وإمرأة* 

*في وضع مخل؟؟ فلما ذهب لأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب سلام الله عليه قال له يا علي أني* 

*رأيت بأم عيني كذا وكذا ؟؟ فرد عليه بأبي وأمي فقال له أيوجد معك شهود؟ فقال عمر لا يوجد معي* 

*شهود لقد كنت لوحدي؟؟ فرد علي عليه السلام وقال له ياعمر إحذر أن تتكلم بما تزعم بأنك قد* 

*رأيت؟ فقال عمر مقولة شهيرة ((لــــــولا علي لهلك عمر؟).. فما بالكم بشخص قرأ بعض* 

*المسجات لبنت مراهقة ولم يرى بأم عينه وكل مافي ألأمر كان حدسه وإحساسه هو سيد الموقف!!*

*أحبابي الكرام حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا*
*وصلى على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخي العزييز 
لا اعتقد ان هناك من يشكك في ولاء هذه القناة الرائعه 
التي حازت وملكت قلووب الشيعه في كل مكان 
بل سمعنا انهااطفال السنه تاثروو بها
بالنسبه للشريط في اسفل القناه 
فالعيين هي التي تشهد على ما ترى من
كلام لا يلييق بهذه القناه الجمييله وا اعتقد
ان هذا يختلف فييها شخصيين انا لا اشكك في 
القائميين على هذه القناه ابدا ولم اسمه من الناس ما يسييء بها
ولكن انا ممن يشاهد كلمات الغزل وغيرها في هذا الشريط 
اتمنى ان لا يزعجك كلامي ولكن هذا هو الواقع الذي اراااه بعيني لا بالسماع
انتقاد شي لا يعني فساد ذلك الشيء 
دمت بخيير وعافييه اخي العزييز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني مع اخوي قمي

نحن لا نتهم القائمين بالفساد
يس الشباب والصبايا الي رسلوا 
يبغى الى رسايلهم مراقبه
وحدف الي يشوه القناو والا يتناسب وياها 
الله المعين

----------


## واحد فاضي

الأخ سيناتور 
مرحباً بك 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
>  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> *أخواني أخواتي الأعزاء لولا يقيني بأن هذا المنتدى منتدى يتبع للطائفة الشيعية المسالمه المحبه للخير وفعل الخيرات لقلت خلاف ذلك* 
> 
> ...





 وحاسب نفسك أخي قبل أن تكيل التهم والتفسيق على الناس
وحاسب نفسك إن كنت تشكل في نيات البعض قبل التحقق 

وحاسب نفسك في كل يوم 

فمان الله

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كما عهدناك سيد للنقاش الراقي 

أخي واحد فاضي شــــــكرا لك لتعقيبك وردك الجميل على من أخطا في الحديث

موفقين بإذن الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

انقهر اني من هالشريط 
الله يهدي الجميع
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

من شريطـ أعلآنآت إلى شريط شآت ..!

بصرآحه اعجبتني القناة باأول ظهورهآ لكن الان ..!

وبهذآ الشريط كرهتهآآ والسبب هوو

رآح نحط بالنا ع اللطميات والمحآظرات ولا الشريط والكلام اللي فيه ..

الله يهديهم ان شاءالله ..

ويش نسوي 

العين بصيره والايد قصيره ّ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

طيب مين يسمعكم ؟؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني هالقناة أبد ما أتابعها 
لاوبعد درزن أشرطه حاطين ليهم 
كلها 29بوصه ما بقى من الشاشه غير 10بوصات
وبعدين هم هالأشرطه إيلاوه يحطوها ويحطوا فيها ما هب ودب>>تمويل للقناه 
لما تكون بدون شي تعطي راحه للعين 
يمكن يقول هذه الرسائل لاتعبر عن رأي القناه >>تعبر عن رأي المشاهدين 
همهم الماده فقط
إذن لابارك الله في قناه هذولا مشاهدينها

----------


## كياني حبك

انا معكم واتمنى
ينحذف لانه يقهر






دمتي بود

----------


## ابوعليان

كونوا زينن لنا ولا تكونو شينن علينا

وتسلوا على هذا الطرح وحسن الوعي

ولكم تحياتي

----------

